# Difference between really bad bruises and minor injuries



## donald1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Does a minor injury hurt more or are there other tell signs,  I'm curious because in karate were doing more advanced techniques and also out of curiosity.


----------



## Takai (Sep 17, 2013)

That covers a lot of "territory" and variables. Did you have a specific set of symptoms that you are concerned about?


----------



## donald1 (Sep 17, 2013)

No, but it's probably better to know before hand


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 18, 2013)

What kind of minor injury are we talking about?  I would consider a really bad bruise to be a minor injury, personally.  Are you talking about cuts, sprained ankles, jammed fingers, that kind of thing?


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Like hyper extensions or fractures,  those previous ones too


----------

